
Fedora 21 Linux Will Be Nameless - WestCoastJustin
http://www.eweek.com/enterprise-apps/nameless-fedora-21-linux-is-an-opportunity-for-growth.html
======
btgeekboy
I've got no problem with this. Between dessert names, big cats, alphabetical
alliteration (see what I did there?), and straight up random stuff ("Beefy
Miracle"? Really?), I long for the days of sole sequential version numbers.

~~~
jff
Seconded. I know several people who use Fedora. They refer to it by number,
not by name. I thing the only possible value of release names is to provide
something for bikeshedders to fight over while other people work.

~~~
vacri
ubuntu codenames are helpful in looking for technical assistance online. '20'
isn't a particularly unique term online.

~~~
testrun
and if you search on 'ubuntu 20'?

~~~
vacri
Ubuntu has the benefit of peculiar version numbers. But Debian doesn't. I've
often searched for "Debian 6 foo" and received results where '6' is a page
number or part of a date or someone's handle.

~~~
MarkTee
You're actually including those quotation marks in your query, right?

Because if you search for "Debian 6 foo", you should only be seeing results
that contain that exact phrase (on Google, anyways).

~~~
vacri
I google in a variety of manners. I find codenames return a cleaner set of
results than version numbers. If I search by codename, I don't need to also
add the distribution name. "wheezy" is shorter than "debian 7", and doesn't
need quotes.

This being said, I'm not using a distro that discards a version every 6
months, so I don't need to keep a 'continually scrolling' list of codewords in
my head.

------
intslack
Exciting number of changes planned, besides the name:

[https://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Changes/Wayland](https://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Changes/Wayland)

[https://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Changes/XorgWithoutRootRights](https://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Changes/XorgWithoutRootRights)

[https://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Changes/OpenCL](https://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Changes/OpenCL)

------
JetSpiegel
Beefy Miracle was the best name for an OS. Much superior so Linux for
Workgroups.

~~~
tedajax
There was a "release" of Arch Linux referred to as Don't Panic. I think that
was the best.

------
vacri
My favourite part of the brain is the Substantia Innominata - the 'nameless
substance'.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Substantia_innominata](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Substantia_innominata)

------
owenversteeg
My CSS library uses bacteria names as release names, like Bored Bryocella and
Alcoholic Aquifex. [http://minfwk.com](http://minfwk.com)

~~~
JetSpiegel
Amazing. I propose Archaea for betas.

------
tracker1
It's obvious what it should be... "Blackjack" Or, "Drunk" ... Blackjack
Alcoholic...

